# What to Expect with Inside Wireman Apprenticeship



## shanomonday (Oct 18, 2015)

For the record, I DON'T WANT TO LOOK STUPID. Seems I made quite the humorous typo.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

shanomonday said:


> Hi Guys,
> I was working in Sound and Communication back in 2015 but received a promotion when I went to go union back in 2015. I still work for the same company but never touch anything. I essentially make the same as a Union S&C Tech but no pension. However, I am working 35 hours a week in a cushy office, with cell phone, work from home some days and get to travel (expenses paid).
> ...
> However I can't justify going back to S&C to take a 2 year pay cut only to finally get back to essentially the same pay but with a pension. Especially with young children.


Short hours and no pension is a BIG pay cut. They're taking advantage of your youthful shortsightedness. Talk to a good accountant or if you can find one a financial planner that's not a glorified insurance salesman you'll be doing yourself and your family a favor.


----------



## shanomonday (Oct 18, 2015)

Sorry if that was confusing. I work about 35 hours but I am salaried. 60k annually. So I get to spend some more time at home except the 2-3 times I've traveled. But yes, the pension is why I know I have to go to union.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

They don't have any retirement at all?

I know a lot of the big shops around provide retirement for their office crews, albeit you can't touch a union pension, they do well for themselves. Most get a lot of other perks that the field guys don't get.

It seems to be a back and forth, you give a little here, get a little here..... I am pretty sure they make out well though.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

From what I hear Washington State is doing well for electricians and the IBEW.
Could depend where you're at.

Your questions would be better answered by members in your area.
Go to outside the hall maybe 7:30 or 8am and just talk to some people.
Don't make it complicated. Just tell em you're applying for the apprenticeship and wondering if you could ask a few questions.

Call the hall dispatch or go online and find out the number of calls, how many are on the books, how far the calls went to, any calls that went to book 2 or strikes. If you don't understand the information just ask here. Also you can look at the IBEW jobs board for your local for information about calls, but that's not always the most current.

A JW may pay better but it does take a physical toll.
Depending on the type of work you do during your career I believe extreme construction environments take away a few years off your life. 
Retirement age at the IBEW is 60. By that point a lot of guys are worn out.


----------

